# Mouth of Perdido River



## gadget149 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just saw something big with a beacon attached swimming as fast as trolling motor? 12' plus, I'm thinking Manatee?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I wasn't aware of the two things:
1) there were manatees in that area, and
2) anybody would put lights on them.
Please enlighten me


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sturgeon maybe? I don't think they tag manatees.


----------



## gadget149 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Hurst Hammock Beacon*

All saw was a Beacon about the size of half a gallon milk jug, clear on top, Orange on bottom and Looked like 2' of line attached something? Was just wanting to see if anybody else has seen anything like this before.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Drone sub....


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Shark with a "laser beam"


----------



## Jesse Fillingame (Dec 28, 2013)

saw a manatee thursday at the bobsikes right by the sea wall never thought they were around here


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Customer of mine works at Joe Patties. He was telling me yesterday that every year they have one hanging out there for a few days. Said its normally in august.


----------



## steady23 (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe it was a manatee. I have seen ones tagged with beacons similar to the one you described in the Wakulla River. It is not that rare to see them this far north during the summer months.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

No manatees here!!! What you saw was swamp gas reflecting off the water, nothing to see here, keep moving.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

^ yep no manatees around here. Regardless of what you think you saw, it was something else. Don't beat yourself up about it though we are only human and we all make mistakes.

It might have been a mermaid though or a really fat snorkler


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Swamp gas???? Is that methane gas????


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

You guys are really in that big of a hurry and so worried about no wake zones that you always deny there are manatees here?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

*manatees*

I was told there were no manatees this far north:no: You say they are:yes: Where exactly are they and where would I find them in the P'Cola area.
I'm not arguing but if you know when the come in and leave and where I find one, I'd be tickled to death to show my wife:thumbsup:


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

fishmagician said:


> I was told there were no manatees this far north:no: You say they are:yes: Where exactly are they and where would I find them in the P'Cola area.
> I'm not arguing but if you know when the come in and leave and where I find one, I'd be tickled to death to show my wife:thumbsup:


Joe Patti's in August. One of the guys that works there and sees it every year is one of my customers. He is supposed to call me and let me know when it stops by this year. I will let you know when its there.


----------



## mitchamafied (Jun 16, 2014)

Manatee sounds pretty likely. I know they're in the Choctawhatchee so they should be over there as well. And the tracking device makes sense as well. Here's a video of manatees in Sandestin (tracking device included).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzMwJULJQrw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

If they were here, they'd be really easy to spot with miles and miles of no wake zones like they have down south. Keep it up, you get what you ask for.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

The water is hot....never underestimate what wildlife may visit with the right conditions. ..it would have to be a very large animal to drag something that big around...it seems like 2' of line is 2 feet too much...how easy to get tangled...hard to say...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Could have just been a lost hunting dog with a tracking collar. 
100% not a manatee.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't own a boat or watercraft so i don't have anything to gain or lose by saying there are no manatees around here :whistling:


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I know they go as far north as the chesapeake bay so I see no reason why they would not be here.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I 1000000% guarantee that a few rogue ones make it in our bay every year. I've seen a couple pop up in the boat slips at Port Ops on NAS just cruising around


----------



## gadget149 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Mystery Solved!*



gadget149 said:


> Just saw something big with a beacon attached swimming as fast as trolling motor? 12' plus, I'm thinking Manatee?


Here's the same one we saw, Had to be! 24hr. Period 2 sightings in same 35 mi. area. Coincidence I THINK NOT!
 
*The Orange Beach Community Website changed their cover photo. *

18 hours ago · Editedhttps://www.facebook.com/#

Capt. Dick Capper captured this cool pic of a manatee at the Orange Beach Marina yesterday morning. 

He saw it around 7:30am and it swam back out into Terry Cove. It was about 15 feet long.

Mobile Manatees Sighting Network - If you ever see a manatee please report it to us at 1-866-493-5803, [email protected] or online at manatee.disl.org.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Breeze said:


> You guys are really in that big of a hurry and so worried about no wake zones that you always deny there are manatees here?


Have you ever lived somewhere with manatee zones? It's f'ing terrible. St. John's river has a zone that would take about 30 minutes to get through at idle speed. The entire length of the Merritt Island Barge Canal is idle speed because of them. Interestingly, the commercial crabbers are exempt. I HATE manatees.


----------



## snapdewey (Apr 9, 2012)

We saw one at sand island Sunday afternoon. It didn't look like it had a tag on it. It was in the channel between McRee and the island and was heading into the pass.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Obvious said:


> Have you ever lived somewhere with manatee zones? It's f'ing terrible. St. John's river has a zone that would take about 30 minutes to get through at idle speed. The entire length of the Merritt Island Barge Canal is idle speed because of them. Interestingly, the commercial crabbers are exempt. I HATE manatees.


Never lived near a manatee zone but have dealt with plenty of no wake zones. They never really bothered me. Going slow gives ya time to relax and enjoy the ride. I have never been one of those people who are in a hurry to get to my fishing spots. Doesn't matter if it takes 30 minutes or an hour to get there, the spot is still going to be there. Some sections of the Choptank river were not no wake zones but you still wanted to go easy to avoid anything in the water. Might have to go miles at slow speed to get where we wanted to go. Don't know why people are always in such a hurry these days. Sometimes its good to slow down and enjoy the ride.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm enlightened!! Manatee in or near Pensacola Bay. I'll be. Now I'll look for one with light. The one in the photo has his lunch box in back. (humor).


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I saw one in bayou grande about a month ago. Part of its tail was chopped off.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I had a manatee come out of the water right near my boat and look right at me. This was near the Wahoo's stadium two years ago.


----------

